# Living in Rustenburg



## iru786 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi, 
We ( Family of 5 ) are currently planning to move to Rustenburg for business reason. Can anyone advise good & safe area to rent a place? 

Also need advise on good schools in Rustenburg.


Kind Regard
Iru


----------



## Sebetsi (Aug 17, 2013)

I think you should consider this place rustenburg-and-ext/rustenburg/north-west/ its very secure. Regarding the schools Rustenburg Hoërskool is the better school.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## iru786 (Sep 5, 2013)

HI, 
Thanks for the reply but i think i did not make my question clear enough. I am looking for a good area to rent a place to live  

Kind Regards
Iru


----------



## drkev (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi

I know Rustenburg very well. Grew up there.

Better areas are: Protea Park (large properties, safe), Safari Gardens (same), and some of the Cashan extensions. 

Any questions on the area just shout!


----------



## AlphaHotel (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi drkev, are you still living in Rustenburg or do you know any other expats living there? I have recently moved to Rustenburg with my family and would like to find out if there are any other expats around. Thanks!


----------



## Cff1802 (Aug 1, 2021)

drkev said:


> Hi
> 
> I know Rustenburg very well. Grew up there.
> 
> ...


What do you think of Waterval East? Is it a safe and nice area to live in


----------

